# 8 years of work shattered in a second.



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I've had a 75 gallon African cichlid tank set up for 8 years. Saturday morning that 8 years came to a crashing halt. (I do mean crashing). 

The day started out being a great day. My, son and my four grand kids came to the house for breakfast and a visit. The grand kids (3 boys ages 13, 11, and 8 are really great kids. My grand daughter age 4 Is my pride and joy.) We had a great breakfast and My son and I were in the kitchen, talking about his 150 gal. salt tank. Its a beautifully done tank that has taken him 3 years to complete. Everything in the tank is alive. My wife had gon shopping with her sister for the day (normal Saturday. The boys were outside (being a nice day for a change) playing with the neighbors dogs. (really just bothering them.) My grand daughter was in the living room playing with our 1 year old cat Jack. As we sat and talked My son and I heard the sound of a gunshot. 

As we raced to the living room where the sound came from, Jack the cat raced by us soaking wet, and ran for the cover of the bedroom dresser he likes to hide under. (What the ----- happened.) My grand daughter also soaking wet was standing in front of the space My 75 gallon tank use to be. (Use to are the key words here.) crying uncontrollably. I scooped her up trying to see if she was hurt or cut. 

The site in front of me was just explainable. There was water, Broken glass, fish substrate and rocks all over the living room carpet. (My heart sank.) Not being in the room and not knowing what had happened, I was just in shock. My son on the other hand did what any father would have done and said, (Lennon what did you do what happened.) Well of course a 4 year old in upset mode it just made it worse. 

By the time I got her calmed down and could assess the damage it was all over and the tank was a total loss. 

The fish were dead or dying, the carpet was a complete loss. I was heart sick. To make matters worse my wife and sister in law came home. Then it seemed like the floor opened up and I was being sucked in to the depths of Hell. 

every one finally pulled it together. The boys came in and everyone went into clean up, and damage control. We still didn't have an idea as to what happened until I found one of my grand daughters Wooden building blocks in the middle of the carnage. I asked her if she threw it at Jack or was Jack on the top of the aquarium. She had thrown the block at Jack and missed. She said it hit the tank. (must have been in the middle of the front glass panel. 

It's taken 3 days to clean everything up. And I'll need to replace the carpet in the living room. But the cat and my grand daughter are safe. 

I lost 53 African cichlids and a 75 gallon tank. And there is a but to this, coming from my wife. (You will take down all the large tanks, Anything 10 gallon and under can stay since they are in my office. 
I had just purchased a 55 gallon setup with stand toe works. The tank was up and cycling waiting for the plant order to come in. It arrived this past Friday. and all the plants were waiting to plant. I still had not bought any fish yet. (yep that had to go too.) My son was good enough to claim the 55 gal. and everything that came with it. (wasn't he sweet.) 

I just finished the insurance form and itemizing the loss.
75 gallon aquarium, Stand, canopy, fish, and lighting -- $8, 495.00 

All new carpet for the living room. -- $ 2,095.00

My being heart sick and angry Priceless. :crying: :serious: :frown2:

I have always said this is always expensive and risky. even when it take years to build and care for, with never a problem. In a heart beat it was over.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh no!
That is just heart breaking. Truly heartbreaking.
I’ve never had a disaster that bad, but I really do feel for you.


----------



## Chris Weber (Mar 19, 2019)

Truly Heartbreaking!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.
I would have panicked if it happened to my young family member. I'm glad your grand daughter wasn't hurt.

Hugs and kisses for your grand children.


----------



## Worldsworstusername (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh that just stinks! Glad no one was injured with all that glass.


Very sorry for the loss of the tank and critters, though...although African cichlids can sometimes be turkeys, I really loved mine, and when I lost them all due to a heater malfunction, I was heartbroken. I's had them for 7 years, most of them wild caught, and grown up from very small.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

You must be crushed. You are being very brave.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry! Was it a rimless or rimmed tank? I had an acrylic rimless 20 long do the exact same thing. KA-BAM!!! Exactly like a gunshot. 

Glad Lennon was not hurt and the cat, I am sure, will recover.


----------



## dagluk (Feb 23, 2019)

Ugh, wrenching. Sorry to hear! What a mess! Glad your little granddaughter didn't get hurt!


----------



## Twist (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm so sorry, that's awful.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The tank was a rimmed MarineLand tank. There is no doubt what caused the front panel to give way. As we all know there are stress points to all glass. (weak spots) As long as they don't get hit they will last forever. The wooden block must have hit one of those weak spots, and the tank let loose. Years ago I learned about weak spots in glass, when My father had parked his work van along the side of the road. some one went by and through a rotten cabbage out and hit the windshield. it hit a weak spot in the glass, and shattered the windshield. So it comes as no surprise that the block did the exact same thing. Either way it is done and over. 

Today I'm headed to Erie PA. to buy 5 new 5.5 gal. and 3 10 gal. tanks (mostly because I want the tanks and also to spite my wife. She said nothing over 10 gal. RIGHT) I guess it's a case of that. But mostly I need to keep active and not let it get me down. The insurance company will replace the cost of the tank but not the fish. (The fish are the most expensive. ) Being wild caught for the most part and some were on the rare side. Yeah it does depress me for the loss. But it is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2019)

I do think your wife is overreacting, understandable. But freak accidents do happen.
It's a shame she didn't say under 20g. You can have some good set-ups in a 20. Actually, my fav. is a 20 in my kitchen 

I have 3x 5g setup lengthways together in my laundry (lol, yes, I am a woman). They share one light and air pump. Handy. These are my QT tanks but mostly they are used as my maternity ward. I really enjoy them too ;P 

You will have lots of fun with your nano tanks, Old Dog. Look for the positives. Something new to try. XX


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Absolutely, I'm already having fun. I went to Erie PA. today and got (5) 5.5 gal tanks and (4) 10 gal. tanks Aqueon heaters for all. 50 watt for the 5.5's and 100 watt for the 10's I got some cheepy filters, and ordered All new Azoo mignon 150's for the 5.5's and I went with AquaClear 30's for the 10 gallon tanks Purchased all glass canopy's for all. I also bought 3 aquarium stands for the 10 gallon tanks. 

The Azoo filters will be here tomorrow Thank heavens for Amazon Prime. The shipping was free even for the overnight shipment.

I'm having a ball shopping for all.

For the substrate I'm using Fluorite dark sand in the 10 gallons (150 LB) and I broke down and ordered Crib Sea supernaturals sand for the 5.5's (120 lb)It will be here by Friday. 

So starting Friday I will be setting up all of the tanks to cycle. Saturday I'm going back to Erie and start buying plants. I have put in an order for plants from the plant factory and I'm really ready for all this to happen by end of next week. It gives me one month to really look for the Betta going into the 5.5's. And I'll make a decision on the ten gallons, and what they will hold. by then too. All suggestions on fish for those 10's will be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

My fav. tank has bumblebee goby and mini mollies and assassin snails. A bit of a black and gold theme happening 
But my Betta boys are my fav. fish. You can teach them tricks! 
You could have a pair of rams.
Fancy guppies or endlers are stunning.
Can't have too many cardinals...


----------



## TheVanillaMacaron (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad to hear that Lennon and the cat are ok!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

:wink3:I'm very very thankful that both are OK. Jack has not gone near any of the tanks that are left and it's funny to watch him give them a very wide berth. Lennon on the other hand is my little sweetheart. She is helping me unpack the new tanks and asking all kinds of questions. She sits herself down in front of the betta tanks and talks to each one and laughs when they flair for her. She has told me No more blocks papa no more blocks. I never told anyone about the find and suspicion of what caused the failure. So now my suspicion's are confirmed. (She has a way with papa.) I guess you can say I'm wrapped around her little finger. 

Yesterday while I unloaded the tanks from the car my wife just stood there and shook her head. (I can't stop it can I) Nope I will have my tanks and enjoy them. I've had tanks before we were married and I will continue to have them. (You see she enjoys them too) And she has not ruled out having any tanks. (smaller tanks smaller messes). :wink3: :grin2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey Old Dog, look at what I bought at auction last weekend. 
He is a Galaxy Giant Koi Senior Betta. 
I named him Maximus! SOOO exciting!!! 
His new pad is 10g


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh my goodness! I'm sooooo sorry 😱😭. That was a lot of time, effort and love put into your tank! Nothing can replace that, but hopefully after all is said and done, you can begin again. Sometimes that part can be exciting as a serious fish keeper. Again, I'm sorry but hopefully the insurance will at least compensate for the physical damage done. ~ Sheryl 💜



Old Dog 59 said:


> I've had a 75 gallon African cichlid tank set up for 8 years. Saturday morning that 8 years came to a crashing halt. (I do mean crashing).
> 
> The day started out being a great day. My, son and my four grand kids came to the house for breakfast and a visit. The grand kids (3 boys ages 13, 11, and 8 are really great kids. My grand daughter age 4 Is my pride and joy.) We had a
> great breakfast and My son and I were in the kitchen, talking about his 150 gal. salt tank. Its a beautifully done tank that has taken him 3 years to complete. Everything in the tank is alive. My wife had gon shopping with her sister for the day (normal Saturday. The boys were outside (being a nice day for a change) playing with the neighbors dogs. (really just bothering them.) My grand daughter was in the living room playing with our 1 year old cat Jack. As we sat and talked My son and I heard the sound of a gunshot.
> ...


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you all Things are going well and I've only set up one of the 5.5 gal and one 10 gal. Both are cycling. and are heavily planted. I've been looking around for an Elephant Ear. I haven't found any I like so far but I'm looking. 

Jafa He is a beautiful Galaxy. 

And Ma Betta I was very serious about your first Mustard Gas spawn. I have a tank reserved and waiting. conj ole the female to make nice, and get busy. :grin2: I think you will have a great success with the span. Their colors are just so beautiful. David


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you so much again! You have helped motivate me to do this on a whole new level. The female Mustard Gas was shipped out today so I should receive her soon. However, she is less than 3 months old so we will need to wait a little while before trying to spawn her. But I will keep you posted! 
Thank you again for the support and encouragement! It means a lot. 
Again I am sorry about your 75 gal tank but know you will create beautiful tanks for all your new fish! ~ Sheryl




Old Dog 59 said:


> Thank you all Things are going well and I've only set up one of the 5.5 gal and one 10 gal. Both are cycling. and are heavily planted. I've been looking around for an Elephant Ear. I haven't found any I like so far but I'm looking.
> 
> Jafa He is a beautiful Galaxy.
> 
> And Ma Betta I was very serious about your first Mustard Gas spawn. I have a tank reserved and waiting. conj ole the female to make nice, and get busy. [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/img] I think you will have a great success with the span. Their colors are just so beautiful. David


----------



## Amandaortner (Mar 5, 2019)

OH my goodness! I'm so sorry to hear all of that! I'd be devastated!


----------



## kikilebl (Mar 31, 2019)

Old Dog 59 said:


> I've had a 75 gallon African cichlid tank set up for 8 years. Saturday morning that 8 years came to a crashing halt. (I do mean crashing).
> 
> The day started out being a great day. My, son and my four grand kids came to the house for breakfast and a visit. The grand kids (3 boys ages 13, 11, and 8 are really great kids. My grand daughter age 4 Is my pride and joy.) We had a great breakfast and My son and I were in the kitchen, talking about his 150 gal. salt tank. Its a beautifully done tank that has taken him 3 years to complete. Everything in the tank is alive. My wife had gon shopping with her sister for the day (normal Saturday. The boys were outside (being a nice day for a change) playing with the neighbors dogs. (really just bothering them.) My grand daughter was in the living room playing with our 1 year old cat Jack. As we sat and talked My son and I heard the sound of a gunshot.
> 
> ...


Oh no! That is a hard bite to swallow. If this makes you feel any better... when my brother and I were 4 & 5 years old our parents went to Kmart for late night Easter shopping. We were left home with our older teen siblings. Well, when my brother was little he was meaner than a snake! He got mad at me for something and threw my brand new, never worn Easter shoe at me. I ducked and it went right through my dad's precious fish tank. There were fish everywhere. My sister got the neighbors next door and they were lining up every water glass they could get from our two houses. Of course I petted each one trying to console it! We all warned brother he would be in trouble when dad got home. He did not seem worried. Dad of course came home and was very upset. He asked him why on earth he would do such a thing. Little brother puffed out his chest, pointed to me and said, "It is NOT my fault! She ducked!" I know you are upset now, but someday hopefully you will look back and smile. Meanwhile, hide all of the wooden blocks! lol


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you, I never told any one else about finding the block. My grand daughter came to me the next day and snuggled up to her papa, and said No more blocks Papa no more blocks. All I could do is put my arms around her and hold her. I said yes peanut no more blocks in the living room. There is just something about her that no matter what I can not be angry. I'm just glad nothing happened to her or Jack. Except it has been a few weeks, and Jack still makes a very wide berth around all the rest of the tanks. LOL. I guess he doesn't want to get wet again. However he does snuggle up with Lennon every chance he gets. He does love her.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

That is so sweet. Kids are much more aware and empathetic than we give them credit sometimes. Along with all the bad comes so much good and love. I'm so happy to hear that the situation was handled this way... Trust me, they will remember this when the are older. 💜



Old Dog 59 said:


> Thank you, I never told any one else about finding the block. My grand daughter came to me the next day and snuggled up to her papa, and said No more blocks Papa no more blocks. All I could do is put my arms around her and hold her. I said yes peanut no more blocks in the living room. There is just something about her that no matter what I can not be angry. I'm just glad nothing happened to her or Jack. Except it has been a few weeks, and Jack still makes a very wide berth around all the rest of the tanks. LOL. I guess he doesn't want to get wet again. However he does snuggle up with Lennon every chance he gets. He does love her.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yep she already knows she has her Papa wrapped around her little finger. And as she gets older it will only get worse. :wink3::grin2:


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Aahhahaa! 😂



Old Dog 59 said:


> Yep she already knows she has her Papa wrapped around her little finger. And as she gets older it will only get worse. [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_wink.png[/img][img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/img]


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss! I have to say that your multitude of tanks tactic made me laugh for quite some time! Your granddaughter sounds very sweet. Maybe this will inspire her to be a future aquarium addict, herself! BTW, did you set up the 3 gallon walmart special yet?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

grumpyfish said:


> I'm so sorry to read about your loss! I have to say that your multitude of tanks tactic made me laugh for quite some time! Your granddaughter sounds very sweet. Maybe this will inspire her to be a future aquarium addict, herself! BTW, did you set up the 3 gallon walmart special yet?


Thank you. she has been feeding the Betta and sits and talks to them every time she comes over. They respond well to her (maybe its because she feeds them) LOL. 

I have not set up the 3 gallon bowl yet, it may be a few months before that happens. I've got 4 more 5.6 gallon to set up and 4 10 gallon to set up before I play with the bowl. Since I lost all my larger tanks I'm just cruising along trying to get ideas for all. I also need to locate the right stock for them. 

I am however keeping a 5.5 ready for a certain Mustard Gas. :surprise: Ma Betta knows which one I mean. :grin2: I do love the looks of her boy. 

I figure I have nothing but time on my hands and there is no reason to rush. 

I.m also waiting for one of the ten gallons to cycle now and will take my Grand daughter out to buy her her first community. Maybe her dad will bring her over more and I know schools out soon and my wife and I will have a summer full of grand kids in the house all summer. :wink3: :laugh:


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Haha. You are so encouraging...!
I did order the sisters from Thailand but Transhipper won't be ready for wee bit, so in the meantime a 2nd choice girlfriend is on her way from Texas. She is a Turquoise Mustard Gas. 😁 I don't want to post her pic as I don't want to jinx her journey. But if she arrives safe and seems good to go, I will document for posting. If not, then we move to plan "C" 😉




Old Dog 59 said:


> grumpyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to read about your loss! I have to say that your multitude of tanks tactic made me laugh for quite some time! Your granddaughter sounds very sweet. Maybe this will inspire her to be a future aquarium addict, herself! BTW, did you set up the 3 gallon walmart special yet?
> ...


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Old Dog 59 said:


> grumpyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry to read about your loss! I have to say that your multitude of tanks tactic made me laugh for quite some time! Your granddaughter sounds very sweet. Maybe this will inspire her to be a future aquarium addict, herself! BTW, did you set up the 3 gallon walmart special yet?
> ...


Yes, food definitely does work wonders for Bettas 😊 that's great that you'll be getting her a community tank. Any ideas what you'll be getting for fish? Or are you going to let her pick out the ones she wants? 

Do you use Pinterest at all? They have some fantastic pictures of different aquacaped tanks/themes. If you haven't used that at all, it's definitely worth a look for some inspiration.

I ordered a 3.4 Penn plax radius for my new pastel veiltail, it'll be arriving today. I probably won't get a chance to set it up until tomorrow though. I'm planning an Indonesian theme for it. He absolutely loves swimming in, out, and around his Balinese lantern, so I have a ceramic Javaan head that in addition to hollow eyes and mouth, has a hole at the bottom of it, too. I'm going to prop it up so that he has access to all of the openings to swim through. I also bought several more java fern plants that I'm going to glue onto some rocks and spread them throughout the tank. He enjoys weaving around the ones that are currently in his tank, so the more the better. I'll definitely post pictures of it when it's done. 

My other tank, with my Butterfly-ish HM is a forest of anubias, with a sitting Buddha statue and a small Balinese lantern. It's very zen! It's quite the contrast to his aggressive personality. I have a pic of that tank up on my profile of you'd like to take a look.

I look forward to seeing what you end up doing with all of your tanks!

Ma Betta, the turquoise mustard gas female sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi there, just wanted to leave an update. The turquoise mustard gas arrived from Texas in great shape and I've already started conditioning her. The sisters I got from Aquabid are being shipped out today from Thailand and should get to Transhipper by Sunday. I'd like to see all three before I start the spawn.
Also, as a preview.... My next pair after the Mustard Gas will probably be a Super Red pair.
Hope you are well.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ma Betta said:


> Hi there, just wanted to leave an update. The turquoise mustard gas arrived from Texas in great shape and I've already started conditioning her. The sisters I got from Aquabid are being shipped out today from Thailand and should get to Transhipper by Sunday. I'd like to see all three before I start the spawn.
> Also, as a preview.... My next pair after the Mustard Gas will probably be a Super Red pair.
> Hope you are well.


This is very good news. I'm glad that all is going well. Ben says to tell you to hurry up he needs a brother. LOL.:surprise::wink3:
No Don't hurry take all the time you need. I have nothing but time and I still have 8 tanks that haven't even been set up yet. 

I'm just glad your girl arrived safe and sound.I hope the others get there safe and sound also.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Haha, thanks! 8 tanks?... Wow! You have your work cut out for you. Hopefully Ben will have a beautiful brother by late summer if all goes well. 😁 Will keep you posted. 



Old Dog 59 said:


> Ma Betta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, just wanted to leave an update. The turquoise mustard gas arrived from Texas in great shape and I've already started conditioning her. The sisters I got from Aquabid are being shipped out today from Thailand and should get to Transhipper by Sunday. I'd like to see all three before I start the spawn.
> ...


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yep I still have 8 tanks waiting to get started. About 3 weeks ago I bought (5) 5.5 and (5) 10 gallon tanks to replace the 75 I lost to a block of wood. I setup a 5.5 as a Nano tank only with just plants. and the one 10 gallon I setup for Lennon so she will have her own tank to care for. She and I went shopping for fish yesterday and came back with 6 Neon's and a few dwarf rainbow fish. She was taken with the Neon's and is in the process of naming each one. (I've created a monster here.) :surprise::grin2: I was on the lookout for a nice betta for her but every one we saw was so small, and none that really impressed her or I. 

My wife and I are heading down to Lancaster PA in 2 weeks and I know Fish Place will have what I want. So I'm waiting. We are going down for my Oldest Daughters wedding so it should be fun. I never thought she would settle down again, but she really found a great guy. I like him a lot. He treats her well and really cares for her needs. I know my Grand children are very enthused having him as their Step Dad. :smile2:


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

In the past few weeks I have lost 5 mystery snails, I'm not sure why There was only one left alive today and seems to be doing well. I almost sure the loss was due to old age. They were very mature when I got them. And mystery snails are only to live one year. So Today I went up to Erie Pa. to Petsmart. I phoned them first to see if one they had them and two if they had a good selection. I came home with two blue mystery and six Nerite. There was one Black racer the largest of the bunch two spotted, and two striped. All but the Black racer were small juveniles about the size of a dime. I even picked one that had eggs all over the shell. Now being that they are from fresh water they may lay eggs but these eggs will never hatch. 

Ben now has his herd back and loves swimming up to each one and giving them the eye and once over. I also picked up some cuttle bone and placed some chips all over the bottom of the tank. They don't give much mind to Ben and are busy finding their way around the tank. 

So I am staying busy and getting some things ready to cycle a new tank.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

You so sound pretty busy...in a good way. Do they sell cuttle bone at Petsmart? One of the Assassin snails I just bought had a crack in his shell.



Old Dog 59 said:


> Yep I still have 8 tanks waiting to get started. About 3 weeks ago I bought (5) 5.5 and (5) 10 gallon tanks to replace the 75 I lost to a block of wood. I setup a 5.5 as a Nano tank only with just plants. and the one 10 gallon I setup for Lennon so she will have her own tank to care for. She and I went shopping for fish yesterday and came back with 6 Neon's and a few dwarf rainbow fish. She was taken with the Neon's and is in the process of naming each one. (I've created a monster here.) [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png[/img][img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/img] I was on the lookout for a nice betta for her but every one we saw was so small, and none that really impressed her or I.
> 
> My wife and I are heading down to Lancaster PA in 2 weeks and I know Fish Place will have what I want. So I'm waiting. We are going down for my Oldest Daughters wedding so it should be fun. I never thought she would settle down again, but she really found a great guy. I like him a lot. He treats her well and really cares for her needs. I know my Grand children are very enthused having him as their Step Dad. [img= class=inlineimg]/images/Bettafish_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png[/img]


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

They do sell cuttle bone how ever I found it in the bird section. I had to break it up into smaller pieces and found the larger ones float. So if you put some in your tanks just know you might have to weight it down.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the info. 👍



Old Dog 59 said:


> They do sell cuttle bone how ever I found it in the bird section. I had to break it up into smaller pieces and found the larger ones float. So if you put some in your tanks just know you might have to weight it down.


----------



## Rin68nyr (Jun 12, 2014)

kikilebl said:


> Oh no! That is a hard bite to swallow. If this makes you feel any better... when my brother and I were 4 & 5 years old our parents went to Kmart for late night Easter shopping. We were left home with our older teen siblings. Well, when my brother was little he was meaner than a snake! He got mad at me for something and threw my brand new, never worn Easter shoe at me. I ducked and it went right through my dad's precious fish tank. There were fish everywhere. My sister got the neighbors next door and they were lining up every water glass they could get from our two houses. Of course I petted each one trying to console it! We all warned brother he would be in trouble when dad got home. He did not seem worried. Dad of course came home and was very upset. He asked him why on earth he would do such a thing. Little brother puffed out his chest, pointed to me and said, "It is NOT my fault! She ducked!" I know you are upset now, but someday hopefully you will look back and smile. Meanwhile, hide all of the wooden blocks! lol



That EXACT story happened with my Dad when he and his brothers were tweens (4 brothers, 5 years apart in the 40s/50s... Except instead of an easter shoe at an aquarium, it was a pair of scissors at the brand new curtains...and they did not have a lot of money, so these curtains were special! But the same line "It's not my fault, he ducked!" :lol:


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi David, all the Bettas came today and in perfect condition. The Mustard Thailand sisters already have their breeding stripes. They are more of a perinkle than blue but I think between the 3 females one will work. Just a little preview but after the mustard gases, I'm looking at Super Reds next. Just got a beautiful stunning Super Red Male than came with the Mustard sisters.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

So glad to hear they arrived safe and in breeding ready form. 
Which type of super red (half moon?) He sounds like he would be a good breed for the right female.

Keep me informed of the progress.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Seller's pics of the male attached. I have them all in methalyne blue at the moment.



Old Dog 59 said:


> So glad to hear they arrived safe and in breeding ready form.
> Which type of super red (half moon?) He sounds like he would be a good breed for the right femal.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Very beautiful and Half Moon also. He would make a great breeding partner for the right female. I'm going to have to get busy with my empty tanks LOL. I just am not at the point of reading all of them yet. I have 2 empty right now that are ready to house good stock but I haven't found anything that even comes close to what I'm looking for. 

Because of the weather here and not having a trans shipper close I really don't want to run the risk of DOA fish and timely replacements. (been there done that)

like I said earlier We are going to Lancaster soon and I will check with My friend at That Fish Place. They always have a great selection and healthy stock. So I'll wait and see what I can find. I like seeing the fish and making the choice on what I see and how they act and react.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan.

What is the weather like there anyway?



Old Dog 59 said:


> Very beautiful and Half Moon also. He would make a great breeding partner for the right female. I'm going to have to get busy with my empty tanks LOL. I just am not at the point of reading all of them yet. I have 2 empty right now that are ready to house good stock but I haven't found anything that even comes close to what I'm looking for.
> 
> Because of the weather here and not having a trans shipper close I really don't want to run the risk of DOA fish and timely replacements. (been there done that)
> 
> like I said earlier We are going to Lancaster soon and I will check with My friend at That Fish Place. They always have a great selection and healthy stock. So I'll wait and see what I can find. I like seeing the fish and making the choice on what I see and how they act and react.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Well the past three days have been spring like and temps. that range from 38 at night to 61 daytime. They were talking about snow for yesterday, But It turned out to be a high of 58 and sunny. These local weather people are a real joke. The days are getting nicer and around here having two days in a row with out rain in the next two months is a real treat.

Around here spring weather is anything above 34 degrees for this time of year. and the next 15 days are to be lows of 38-40 at night and 48-67 daylight. AND NO SNOW.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Glad it's getting nicer but still sound a little chilly. It's been warm here. It was 88°/60° yesterday and 82° today. Should be un the high 70s/50s rest of the week. Bettas came at the right time so no heat packs necessary. 



Old Dog 59 said:


> Well the past three days have been spring like and temps. that range from 38 at night to 61 daytime. They were talking about snow for yesterday, But It turned out to be a high of 58 and sunny. These local weather people are a real joke. The days are getting nicer and around here having two days in a row with out rain in the next two months is a real treat.
> 
> Around here spring weather is anything above 34 degrees for this time of year. and the next 15 days are to be lows of 38-40 at night and 48-67 daylight. AND NO SNOW.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

I've added her pic here. She is my 1st choice.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

She is beautiful. I think you made a good choice. Ma's should take to her well. I know there will be beautiful babies. I hope they both cooperate.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

Going to introduce them next week. 😉



Old Dog 59 said:


> She is beautiful. I think you made a good choice. Ma's should take to her well. I know there will be beautiful babies. I hope they both cooperate.


----------



## Swamp man (Jan 13, 2016)

What a terrible situation. All you hard work on the floor. At least your granddaughter and cat are fine. Did you have insurance on your tank? Or did the home insurance cover the cost?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

The insurance only covered the damage to the rug and floor. No insurance will cover the kind of loss I had. But we got past that. I'm no longer allowed to have any tank larger than a 10 gal. So now I have 8 10 gal. and 10 5.5 gal. to set up and we are buying a house with a full heated basement so once we move in the basement is mine. And once again I will have big tanks and lots of them.


----------

